# Tooheys Extra Dry Platinum



## brettprevans (29/4/07)

not wanting to start a Tooheys extra war or words as its generally accepted on this forum thats its bad. but a mate bought over the new tooheys extra dry platinum last night. free beer = i drank it.

well tooheys has done it again. the only positive platinum has going for it is that its 6.5%. However to acheive the alcohol level they have used some sort of sugar that doesnt ferment completely and leave a fruity sweet aftertaste.a almost ciderish. what a screwup. its ferral. why bother upping the acl% if you going to make it taste like crap. or why bother passing it off as 'exdtra dry'. there was no dryness about it. maybe stringbow dry, but thats about it. 

piss poor effort tooheys. piss poor.

however i guess there is a lesson in it for us homebrewers out there... if your gonna up the alc% in your brew make sure you use a fully fermentable product (malt, honey, dextrose) unless you want a sweet 'tin like' cider flavour to your beer.


----------



## Brewtus (29/4/07)

It is not a 'tin like flavour', it is the flavour of platinum........


----------



## Airgead (1/5/07)

That sounds a lot like the "Chopper Heavy" I was unfortunate enough to taste a while back. 6.5% lager. Nasty sweet cidery muck. I wonder whether uncle chop chop sold them his recipe?

Cheers
Dave


----------



## KoNG (1/5/07)

is this beer aimed at becoming australia's answer to the.. "wife beater"..?
Its a weird angle Tooheys have taken IMHO


----------



## ironxmortlock (17/6/07)

On the weekends I work for a market research company where I interview people in shopping centres about beer.

Time and time again I get told how great TED platinum is. So yesterday after work I decided to go and get some for the rugby. Lets start with the positive - at 6.5% it did get me pissed. The problem though is that even when I was drunk, it tasted like swill. I really couldn't believe it. It had this horrible fruity after taste and as the OP said, there's nothing even close to "dry" about it. It went down badly and today it's given me a "chemical" like hangover. From a marketing perspective, I think Toohey's has lost their marbles in releasing this beer in the unconventional "8 pack". When scanning through the shelves at the bottle shop it just looks like a $21 six pack.

Anyway, having polished off six of Toohey's finest, I poured myself a tall cold glass of Cooper's Pale Ale and the difference in quality nearly knocked me off my chair.

The disturbing thing about my TED Platinum experience was that so many blokes have sworn on their mother's graves that this is best beer you'll ever have and then it turns out their definition of quality is based on how quickly something gets you drunk. :huh: I guess I could put this down as another case of different strokes for different folks. Unfortunately though, I'm something of a cynic and I reckon that this points more towards the fact the most people have no taste what so ever.


----------



## boingk (17/6/07)

I second all these replies - and I'm an 18 year old uni student! WTF??? I've tried them on several occaisions, and really don't know what the fuss is about. I was handed one whilst out drinking a few months ago and couldn't finish it - it made me want to throw up, and it wasn't because I was overly intoxicated. I'd only just got to the bar! 

I think you may be onto something with saying that its only out there to provide a strong beer for people...personally if I had to buy commercial beer I'd rather spend the dosh on nothing less then a case of Becks or Heineken.


----------



## animal_man (17/6/07)

all tooheys taste like shit. I get that 'tinny' taste in my mouth too with all their beers.


----------



## jimmyjack (17/6/07)

Everyone who dislikes TED PLAT have missed the mark all together. This is not a beer but an RTD alternative! Some people even mix it with Red bull and call it Super TED. The choice for young folks out their is 6.50 RTD's or TED PLAT 4.00 bucks :blink: This beer is designed to get you pissed I think Lion are trying out several new markets at the moment and High ABV is uncharted territory. Their are currently two beers in this segment TED PLAT and XXXX Special Brew. 


Oh yea I am affiliated


Cheers, Jj


----------



## boingk (17/6/07)

> jimmyjack: The choice for young folks out their is 6.50 RTD's or TED PLAT 4.00 bucks



Read the above post by me  

[rant]
I'd say RTD's for the chicks and standard cheap beers for the guys - in jugs where available. Bourbon/Rum & Colas seem to be popular, but only where they're on tap for cheap or bought by the case for pre-drinking before a night out. Schmirnoffs seem to be popular across the board with the girls.

BTW - High AbV is always around in the form of spirits, haha!
[/rant]


----------



## PostModern (17/6/07)

jimmyjack said:


> Oh yea I am affiliated



What do you do for LN?


----------



## bconnery (17/6/07)

PostModern said:


> What do you do for LN?



Provides free beer at home brew meets


----------



## Jye (17/6/07)

bconnery said:


> Provides free beer at home brew meets



... and dont forget the free merchandise, half the glasses I see on here came from JJ :beerbang:


----------



## matti (17/6/07)

:lol: 
I had Tooheys extra Dry Platinum first time after Sydney Corporate Events at the RRYC.
We were 8 blokes just finnished a sail and we drank about 5-6 glasses each of memory.

It was on the company so we didn't complain.
I remember it had slightly fruity palate but after 2 they went down and the taste buds had a hard time picking up out any hops. They were going down never the less. 

I think it is a nice drop but too expensive.

Just to mention that after 2 or 3 of any beer thats is +6 % alc.v/v i couldn't care any way.
Ther are no real bad beer just some that are more preferable.

HB rocks... :super:


----------

